# Armor Mech Squonker



## Rob Fisher

It's been a long wait to get my hands on the much spoken about Armor Mech Squonker from Malaysia and finally I chatted to Darren Loh who owns Armor and asked him nicely if he would bring me one to Paris... well he very kindly obliged and I got the Armor in my paw at the Vape Expo... finally today I built the Armor RDA and popped it onto the Mech... Oooo La La! Just started playing with it now and so far it's brilliant... the bottle is a very clever design and simple to remove and fill... it also has a stainless steel tube instead of a silicon tube... the bottle is silicon and just perfect softness wise... once I have had some time to evaluate it I will do a Rob's Ramblings on it but I can tell you right off if you can get one then get one! With all the 3D printed squonkers around this squonker is just class all the way and the build quality is unparalleled!

The battery holder system is easy to grip and that makes it a pleasant experience rather than those ones that are so hard to grip. The juice bottle system is unique and works really well! It's a solidly built Squonker and I have no doubt with last a lifetime! I can understand why trying to find them in the classifieds are like rocking horse shit!

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

That looks awesome @Rob Fisher 
Congrats on getting it and wishing you well to use it!

What material is it made out of? Metal?
Is it heavy?
Whats the capacity of the juice bottle?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That looks awesome @Rob Fisher
> Congrats on getting it and wishing you well to use it!
> 
> What material is it made out of? Metal?
> Is it heavy?
> Whats the capacity of the juice bottle?



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It is quite heavy because it's really solidly built and imagine it would last a lifetime... the body is delrin I think although it does feel more fancy than delrin... I will find out for sure... the bottle is revolutionary and simple to remove and refit and a piece of cake to fill... I think it's 8ml of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

It sounds superb @Rob Fisher 
That bottle system looks very clever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Update on the Armor Mech. These are probably one of the hardest mech mods to get one's hands on and I made the mistake of letting my black one go with the promise of a white one coming to replace it which never happened! 

Well, I managed to get a white one at Hall of Vape in Stuttgart... plus I had silver contacts fitted for me...I must say the silver contacts make a big difference and it's not only a really beautiful mech squonker it's also a really practical one... the juice bottle is a dream to work with and squonking with it is great! Coupled with the new O-Atty X I haven't over squonked once because when pressing the bottle it stops halfway because of the metal tube running down the bottle and that seems to be the perfect amount of pressure needed.

And there is something about a mech with the raw power of the battery directly driving the coil... it's good to be squonking on a mech again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The engraving didn't come out in the last pics... here are more pics with the light reflecting so you can see the engraving.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's been a long time since I have used a Squonker setup as much as I have this one! And for some reason, Red Pill works in this combo... I haven't had a non-messy squonker like this ever... the proprietary juice bottle is a real win... simple to pull out, fill and replace! And it's beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

price on these beauties oom ?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It's been a long time since I have used a Squonker setup as much as I have this one! And for some reason, Red Pill works in this combo... I haven't had a non-messy squonker like this ever... the proprietary juice bottle is a real win... simple to pull out, fill and replace! And it's beautiful!
> View attachment 134891
> View attachment 134892



@Rob Fisher , you have had a leak free mech squonker before....
Reo plus cyclone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you have had a leak free mech squonker before....
> Reo plus cyclone



Yes but removing the bottle and filling was not as easy as the Armor. I always needed bog roll when filling a REO... with the Armor All I need is a bottle of juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes but removing the bottle and filling was not as easy as the Armor. I always needed bog roll when filling a REO... with the Armor All I need is a bottle of juice.



But Rob, us vapers like bogroll !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pit Stop time for the Armor Mech. It's the one thing I don't like about mechs... maintenance is a pain... and the Armor is no different... you have to take it apart and pay attention to the silver firing pin because there is always a black build up which affects it... and added to that the black gunk causes the firing button to get sticky... but enough of that... the Armor Mech is spotless and ready to go back into service.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

What the heck is a bog roll?


----------



## blujeenz

RainstormZA said:


> What the heck is a bog roll?


Toilet roll from the 60's, fetches a good price on Ebay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RainstormZA said:


> What the heck is a bog roll?



It what us BALLIES call a toilet roll!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

